# Guy's Whoring Journal Thread



## I'm Trying (Mar 2, 2004)

Hell Why Not??


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 2, 2004)

I was waiting for this to happen ! LOL


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 2, 2004)

Hahah, this reminds me of that eamon song and the reply back

Fuck what I said it dont mean shit now


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 3, 2004)

Good Morning


----------



## Jill (Mar 3, 2004)

Copy cats! I said you guys could play in our journal!


----------



## Monolith (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I'm Trying *_
> Hell Why Not??



Dont you just _hate_ how women seem to talk forever?  On and on and on...


----------



## Jill (Mar 3, 2004)

Be nice Monolith!


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Copy cats! I said you guys could play in our journal!



You can play in our playground too. We share   , we play nice  !


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 3, 2004)

Notice how the "guys" whoring thread only has single digits. So monolith is right on the $$$


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 3, 2004)

Good evening  !  lol


----------

